# Midde name needed for Elle



## Buttercup2014

If it's a girl we have decided to name her Elle. It's short for my grandmothers maiden name, and my initials were LLL. The only middle name we like so far is Elizabeth. Any ideas on a middle name for Elle Davis?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Victoria?


----------



## Pearls18

Rae x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Are you prn it as El?


----------



## Cinderella

I know an Elle Yvonne and an Elle Brianne and think they're really lovely - as Elle is such a short name, it definitely suits a longer middle name!


----------



## Buttercup2014

Yes, as in the letter "L"


----------



## JJKCB

Elle Louise Davis


----------



## sobroody

JJKCB said:


> Elle Louise Davis

I was going to say Louise :) 

I have chosen the name Eloise for my baby girl but think Elle Louise is nice too :)


----------



## Buttercup2014

Louise has been ruled out due to the fact that it's my cousins middle name, and her daughters. She was named after her grandmother. I do think it sounds nice together.


----------



## hakunamatata

Elle Mireille (pronounced meerRAY)


----------



## Butterball Ma

That's kinda hard...when I say my ideas in my head, they all sound like "El..." Like a Spanish phrase. I do like the name Elle, but picking a middle name is difficult! I think something like Grace or Temerity would work, though.


----------



## pippi_89

Elle Marie
Elle Catherine
Elle Jessica
Elle Hannah
Elle Trinity


----------



## hakunamatata

Butterball Ma said:


> That's kinda hard...when I say my ideas in my head, they all sound like "El..." Like a Spanish phrase. I do like the name Elle, but picking a middle name is difficult! I think something like Grace or Temerity would work, though.

Now that you mention it... :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

Elle Elizabella? 

Elle is a toughie!


----------



## JJKCB

Elle Marie
Elle Aria
Elle Laura
Elle Amber
Elle Essa 
Elle Berta
Elle Lana
Elle Lorna
Elle Dawn


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Definitely needs to be 3 syllables!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Jo


----------



## Buttercup2014

Butterball Ma said:


> That's kinda hard...when I say my ideas in my head, they all sound like "El..." Like a Spanish phrase. I do like the name Elle, but picking a middle name is difficult! I think something like Grace or Temerity would work, though.

I agree that it's difficult! My sis thinks we should use Elle as a middle name, and pick an "easier" first name.


----------



## Buttercup2014

Do yo think Elle Lea (as in Lee) sounds weird? My hubs does, but I think it's adorable.


----------



## JJKCB

Buttercup2014 said:


> Do yo think Elle Lea (as in Lee) sounds weird? My hubs does, but I think it's adorable.

its ok but it poses the question why not just use Ellie and then that's easier to pair with a middle name and can still be shortened to Elle


----------



## Buttercup2014

Elle is also is short for my grandmother's maiden name of Ellison, and Lea is my middle name. My first, middle, and last all start with L.


----------



## pippi_89

Honestly, I don't think Elle Lea flows particularly well.

What about Elli? Still short for Ellison and Elli Lea might fit a bit better. A lot of 'l's though! :)


----------



## JJKCB

what about: 

Elle-Leigh?


----------



## CloverMouse

I think I would use Ellison Lea personally and call her Elle.

I think Ellison is pretty and a play on Allison but with more meaning to you!


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

I'm really into what names mean, and I think this one is particularly lovely/meaningful...

Elle Amanda Davis 

Elle(she) + Amanda (loved) = She who is loved <3


----------



## Buttercup2014

BadMamaJAMA said:


> I'm really into what names mean, and I think this one is particularly lovely/meaningful...
> 
> Elle Amanda Davis
> 
> Elle(she) + Amanda (loved) = She who is loved <3

That's so sweet! I would have to convince my hubs as I have cousin Amanda, and his niece is named Amanda. Elle has been t:happydance:he easy part


----------



## JJKCB

Buttercup2014 said:


> BadMamaJAMA said:
> 
> 
> I'm really into what names mean, and I think this one is particularly lovely/meaningful...
> 
> Elle Amanda Davis
> 
> Elle(she) + Amanda (loved) = She who is loved <3
> 
> That's so sweet! I would have to convince my hubs as I have cousin Amanda, and his niece is named Amanda. Elle has been t:happydance:he easy partClick to expand...

these also mean loved:

Aimee
Amalia
Ameilia 
Cara
Carina
Carys
Davina
Esmae
Mary
Priya


----------



## pippi_89

If you're struggling for a middle and you really love Elle, is there any reason for a mn at all?

Elle Davis is pretty by itself. I don't think a middle is necassary unless you really want one.


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

JJKCB said:


> Buttercup2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BadMamaJAMA said:
> 
> 
> I'm really into what names mean, and I think this one is particularly lovely/meaningful...
> 
> Elle Amanda Davis
> 
> Elle(she) + Amanda (loved) = She who is loved <3
> 
> That's so sweet! I would have to convince my hubs as I have cousin Amanda, and his niece is named Amanda. Elle has been t:happydance:he easy partClick to expand...
> 
> these also mean loved:
> 
> Aimee
> Amalia
> Ameilia
> Cara
> Carina
> Carys
> Davina
> Esmae
> Mary
> PriyaClick to expand...

Ooooh I LOVE Elle Amelia!


----------



## Buttercup2014

pippi_89 said:


> If you're struggling for a middle and you really love Elle, is there any reason for a mn at all?
> 
> Elle Davis is pretty by itself. I don't think a middle is necassary unless you really want one.

That gives me something to think about as I've never thought of not using a middle name. Thanks!


----------

